# Finally... our farm!!



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the credit union. Our loan is approved!! We are buying 10 acres just across the dirt road from our present location. WE currently live on my father's property. This 10 acre piece was family property, but my uncle sold it about 4 years ago. This is florida..so land is not cheep. 140k for 10 acres with pond, well, septic and partly fenced. No buildings. 2 gates. Some land is low but does not have standing water. Pond is spring fed and has not been dry since it was dug 1977. It is great to know the history of the land and how seasons and storms affect it. Also 2 acres mature pines. I'm sooo excited. Now I have to drive over and look at it again!


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh how exciting!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very neat! Congratulations.
What type of dwelling are you going to put on this place?

Angie


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

First a barn, then our( paid for) doublewide will be moved over and remodeled. We will camp in the barn until the house is done. My DH has the last 2 weeks in Aug off for vacation. So we plan a working vacation. My ducks and geese are going to love the pond, but I don't want to move them until we are over there for predator control.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I know how great it feels to finally get family land back after it is gone. Congrats on the purchase!


----------

